# VW t25 hightop van refit,HELP,ideas.



## barnybg (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,needed a hobby ,so tracked down a left hand drive V t25 (1985ish) hightop van,i say _ van _ as the interior is missing ( _ i'm in Bulgaria _ )
Ok,i haven't purchased as yet,but knocked him down from a grand lol to £500 but want it for £400 ,and he'll take it !! Its been standing for 9 months but with a battery connected after  10 minutes it fired up,sounding good except for a blowing exhaust,which has rotted where they join at the joints (i can weld)underneath looks good,and so does the exterior being a crisp yellow,there's a double glazed caravan type window each side ,and i said a white high top with roof vent/window,so advice and help from you guys,please.
First what internet sites are about (sorry wildcamping) that might be of use to me,as i need to re-build as cheap as possible (_ bearing in mind i'm in Bulgaria _) help from scratch,how do i build a rock and roll bed,how do they work ?I have nothing to go off,scowered ebay but not enough detail in pics etc,then i intend to make cupboards sink and fit cooker,any ideas ? Then there's the electrics,230 and 12v who,how,where and how Any tips,tricks or advice for a novice builder.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Aug 9, 2010)

Goto to mobile.de ? Gebrauchtwagen und neue Autos ? Deutschlands größter Fahrzeugmarkt. and do a search on the T25, plenty of interior photos to give you good ideas. Theres usually some really nice original conversions from the likes of Westfalia (the designer of the Rock n Roll beds).

Rock n Roll beds are a bit harder to make than they look, the measurements have to be spot on to lock them in the seated position, let alone release them, lots of small tight bends in the struts, maybe look around for a Kombi wreckers for the RnR.

The SBMCC website also has some good info.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 9, 2010)

hi, you dont need a rock n roll mec in a t25 you build a seat in front of the engine lump to allow a continues board over the engine to come forward to about 6ft. themn use two piano hinges to allow the backrest. get it cut the plywood at the end of engine lump and then again to stop you haveing a high back rest. build a cooker cupbord just in the door behind the passenger seat. and another for the sink just behind inside of sliding door. see if you can google a devon moonraker conversion. screw aluminium angle along the roof line of van and then fit two pieces of ply in the roof. for up stairs bed . its possible to sleep two adults (small ) up there. if you look at some they are just too complicated .we built what i said for a living . my mate worked for devon for a while but they ckosed down here . we used sheldon high tops or leisure drive roofs. sigle seat behind driver. table on hooks to wall below side windows easy conversion do it in a week end. we used birch ply. using off cuts to strengthen corners and accept screws. 12 mm on lids 9mm on seat boxes. have fun .


----------



## vanmandan (Aug 10, 2010)

check out club 80 90  

Club 80-90


----------



## barnybg (Aug 10, 2010)

*interior building ? t25*

Thanks to the posters so far,as it will be of great help to me,and hopefully to others,searching for the same answers and help........More please,not forgeting i'm in Bulgaria,VW's of any description,well older vans,campers and beetles are very,very rare ,so i cant get 'spare parts' or 'interiors' in your breakers etc,there isn't any,in them !!
I can use _ ebay _ for small stuff (if they post to EU) but not for r&r beds,cookers,sinks etc,need an easy way of wiring up 230/40 electric into van ?and some tips/cheats etc on camper interior building,C'mon...


----------



## vwalan (Aug 10, 2010)

you maske the bed from plywood. i,m sure you can get two burners and a grill. foam for cushions material for covers . plastic washing up bowl as a sink. remember its your choice to live in bulgaria .hee heee. if i could i would send you a few pics or scans of the devon moonraker but as i,m useless on computers i,m sorry i cant. but keep googling camper conversions i,m sure there must be one on there somewhere. aas for 240 why. never had it in 25 yrs of owning a vw, have it fitted now but dont use it. waste of money if you ask me. wild camping with ehu never. solar ,inverter works for me.


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello barnybg ! you can buy r@r bed hinges from just kampers I think they ship to eu,also have a look at bluebird customs website.When you've done that look at voltsworld camper@bus magazine that will give you many interior ideas.Good 
luck with the project regards Stephen


----------



## Julie (Aug 10, 2010)

You might find the self build web site useful, lots of different conversions and a forum for advise.
SBMCC Self Build Motor Caravanners Club

jules


----------

